# Baptism and "Conferring" of Promises



## Alex Stophel (Apr 29, 2011)

Dr. Horton is one of my favorite theologians and I've been reading more and more of him lately. I'm confused as to what he means when he says that word and sacrament actually give the promises God has made. I've seen where people have accused him of advocating baptismal regeneration, but I know he strongly affirms the WCF and justification by faith alone so I don't buy that at all.

Can anyone point me toward understanding what he means more correctly?


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 29, 2011)

> Then what advantage has the Jew [Christian]? Or what is the value of circumcision [baptism]? Much in every way. To begin with, the Jews [Christians] were entrusted with the oracles of God. What if some were unfaithful? Does their faithlessness nullify the faithfulness of God? By no means! Let God be true though every one were a liar, as it is written, "That you may be justified in your words, and prevail when you are judged." (Romans 3:1-4, ESV)



The fact that God's word and promises are committed and entrusted to you by birth i.e. by being born into a professing Christian family, doesn't mean that you will exercise faith. But your faithlessness as one who was born into a Christian family, was baptised and to whom God's Word was entrusted doesn't nullify God's faithfulness to you but glorifies His faithfulness in contrast to your unbelief/faithlessness.

Is this what Dr Horton means, or not?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 29, 2011)

I would say Horton is simply affirming what our Confessions teach concerning the right use of ordinary means. The sacraments, no less than the Word preached, really do the job of ministering God's grace to the receiver--*when those gifts are received by faith.*

Few question whether the Word actually conveys the blessing and power of God to effectuate his salvation in those who receive it by faith. The Word make take a long time, even decades, to finish its work; but we ERR if we think that it was not working effectually all along, in overcoming the innate unbelief. It did not START to work on the day of a man's purported conversion. But it was effectual to the elect, to his salvation, by the instrument of faith.

Likewise, we believe that the Sacraments also convey the gospel, albeit in symbolical form; and as *gospel*, they are agencies of Holy Spirit in communicating the grace of God to his elect people. It is effectual unto faith, whenever and however faith lays hold on it in apprehension. Trying to ascertain the minutiae of that apprehension (all the ins and outs of faith's perceptions; the percentages of notitia, assensus, and fiducia; or any other metric) is futile and foolish. Those are insignificant details, when the all important issue is PASS/FAIL. And that, in the last analysis, is up to God's judgment.

God can convey as much or as little of himself in grace in the moment of administration of sacraments as he wishes, to his elect people. To the non-elect, having no faith and never to have faith, these receive nothing--present or future (a difference not only between ourselves and the RCs, but also our Lutheran brethren). We deny that the sacraments create faith (hence reception) irrespective of the secrets of election. Horton would affirm this, as a non-Lutheran confessionalist.


----------



## Iconoclast (Apr 30, 2011)

1Let us therefore fear, lest,* a promise being left *us of entering into his rest, any of you should seem to come short of it. 

2For unto us was the gospel preached, as well as unto them: but the word preached did not profit them, not being mixed with faith in them that heard it. 

and again;
9There remaineth therefore a rest to the people of God. 

10For he that is entered into his rest, he also hath ceased from his own works, as God did from his. 

11Let us labour therefore* to enter into that rest*, lest any man fall after the same example of unbelief.


----------



## Alex Stophel (May 2, 2011)

Thanks guys, that was very helpful. Bruce, your post really helped me make a connection!


----------

